

Show HN: Get fitness advice from personal trainers for free - somid3
http://www.fitarrow.com

======
somid3
I know the site is a bit rough, and the video could improve, but I have 5-10
personal trainers of all ages and genders ready to help you answer any health
related question.

Would love any kind of feedback or suggestions.

Thanks and keep hacking!

